# Mom's gone home



## MBennettp (Jan 2, 2011)

My mother passed away this afternoon. We were with her and she went peacefully. I knew as soon as I saw her this morning that it was soon.

We are all sad but know where she is and that she and Dad are together again. She is no longer in pain or struggling and we will be okay. She raised all of us to be strong and she did a good job, within my family (in-laws and my family), we have had 12 deaths in 12 months.

I just want to thank everybody that has prayed for us this last few months between my father and my mother both being ill and then losing them. I don't know how we could have handled all of this without the strength of the prayers and good thoughts that were sent our way.

Mary


----------



## ohmt (Jan 2, 2011)

Hugs, hugs, and more hugs Mary. What a very strong woman you are. God bless you and your family


----------



## Mona (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been following your threads even though I have not been posting to them, and just want to say how very sorry I am for your loss. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Miniv (Jan 2, 2011)

Mary,

Bless you and your family........You are amazing with your strength, but sending more prayers. The follow up I know won't be easy....and your mom is now watching over you.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear your mom passed,take care(hugs).


----------



## LindaL (Jan 3, 2011)

Mary...I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 3, 2011)

Please know you are and have been in my thoughts and prayers! I'm so sorry.


----------



## minih (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been thinking of you and your mom, sorry to hear of your loss. {{hugs}}


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 3, 2011)

So sorry! You now have a new guardian angel to watch over you.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, Mary. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## REO (Jan 3, 2011)

It's been many years since I met your mom. But I got to know her through the years from the way you talked about her. I knew she was a strong, upright woman, because you are too.I know you're strong enough to get through this, but I'm here if you need me. I'll give you extra hugs when I see you again. Mary, there are no words for what you've all been through this past year.



I'm so sorry!

{{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Charley (Jan 3, 2011)

You have my deepest sympathies on the passing of your mother. I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 3, 2011)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. I cant imagine losing such an important person.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for you loss. You guys did right by her and your dad and she appreciates that. Hugs to you and all.


----------



## chandab (Jan 3, 2011)

So sorry about your loss.


----------



## bfogg (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello Mary,

I am sorry for all of your losses. Heres to a better year in 2011.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Tab (Jan 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Carol


----------



## Sonya (Jan 3, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Mother, as well as all the loses you and your family have endured in the past year. My prayers go out for you and your family. Hugs.


----------



## Reble (Jan 3, 2011)

so sorry for your loss, so glad

you where there when she passed.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 3, 2011)

I will be thinking of you Mary. I'm very sorry. (((HUGS)))


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 3, 2011)

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 3, 2011)

Mary I'm so very sorry for your loss. Our sincere condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 3, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charlene (Jan 3, 2011)

i'm so very sorry for your loss. what a sweet reunion it must have been for your mom and dad. that would give me great comfort, i hope it does the same for you. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 3, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss... am keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Liz R.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 3, 2011)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your Mom.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mary I'm so sorry you lost your Mom. I pray that 2011 will be a better year for you and your family.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2011)

Sincere condolences. What a sad beginning to the year. Take care of yourself.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 4, 2011)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your Mum - keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

Anna


----------



## susanne (Jan 4, 2011)

Mary,

After reading your post, I just sat pondering what you've said and how each of us is affected when we lose a parent. No matter how mature or independent we may be, at this time we are once again children.

I am so glad you have a close family, not only for the support they provide right now, but for the comfort in the common bond of having had this remarkable woman in your lives. I lost my father when I was nine, but I still find myself telling others how I wish they could have known him.

I am so sorry for you and your family...just from what I know of you from this forum, I wish I could have known your Mom.

Take care,

susanne

.


----------



## Davie (Jan 4, 2011)

Mary, first chance I've gottent to get on the Forum since the first of the year. So very sorry to hear of your mother leaving her earthly body but she has been reunited with your Father and she is happy and healthy once again. I know how strong you are. Prayers and Peace be with you dear friend. Call when you have time.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 4, 2011)

((((HUGS)))) Mary!!! I'm so very sorry!!!

Barbie


----------



## Connie P (Jan 5, 2011)

Mary I am so sorry that you have had to endure the loss of both of your parents in such a short time. My sincerest condolences to you and your family. HUGS!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jan 5, 2011)

(((HUGS)))) dear friend.


----------



## dgrminis (Jan 5, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your mother.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss but knowing she is with her husband and our heavenly father must give you great comfort!


----------

